# Inspire



## lovisone

What is this new inspire option that suddenly appeared? I am an inspire driver now and have no idea what it means


----------



## Adbam

Looks like an lgtb pride thing


----------



## lovisone

Well a new popup appeared. It's a special Olympics donation generator.


----------



## DocT

lovisone said:


> Well a new popup appeared. It's a special Olympics donation generator.


That's good. But what about SoCal?


----------



## DocT

Just got the popup for SoCal.


----------



## Uber-Doober

lovisone said:


> Well a new popup appeared. It's a special Olympics donation generator.


^^^
Olympics generator?!?!
They'll put that crap in there before they'll put in a tip button? 
WHAT!!!
BTW, that reminds me of Ms. Jenner... or is it Jender? 
Is she still sporting her javelin?


----------



## Uber-Doober

DocT said:


> Just got the popup for SoCal.
> View attachment 10107


^^^
I can see the handwriting on the wall now... there's gonna be this huge rush to ride Uber Black at X rates. 
Hope you Uber Black drivers like picking up in the slums and doing drug runs.


----------



## lovisone

Apparently inspire doesn't surge with x. Not all x drivers are inspire drivers but I am. How can I opt out so I get my surge pay?


----------



## WingchunUber

lovisone said:


> Apparently inspire doesn't surge with x. Not all x drivers are inspire drivers but I am. How can I opt out so I get my surge pay?


It ends the 26th. It was just a short time to raise money for special Olympics


----------



## ATX 22

WingchunUber said:


> It ends the 26th. It was just a short time to raise money for special Olympics


I wonder if they kept a 20% cut of the donations?


----------



## KGB7

lovisone said:


> What is this new inspire option that suddenly appeared? I am an inspire driver now and have no idea what it means


That's a pax app, not driver app.

So that makes you inspire rider.


----------



## secretadmirer

That it is indeed inspiring.


----------

